# Anyone use Vonage in Australia?



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

We are moving to Perth in a few weeks. Vonage is a U.S. VOIP company and right now they are running a pretty good deal. As long as we keep a U.S. address and credit card (which we are planning to do anyway) we can sign up. The monthly package includes the little portable modem that we connect it to our high speed internet connection in Australia and then it gives us a U.S number for friends and family to call (so they don't have to pay international rates), and for us to call to them (like we're calling within the U.S.) for free, as well as free calls to many other countries. Well, not free, but included in the monthly fee you get unlimited world coverage to 60 countries. Customer service for Vonage says no problem, but just thought I'd check and see if anyone here has used Vonage over there in Oz, or has any suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Find out if you need power for that little modem and if it will handle 240V, other than that is should just be a standard network device.

VOIP is popular here too, I use a service called Engin. It's not the only one. If interested in finding out more check out Whirlpool Broadband News (nothing to do with the maker of appliances).



ardie514 said:


> We are moving to Perth in a few weeks. Vonage is a U.S. VOIP company and right now they are running a pretty good deal. As long as we keep a U.S. address and credit card (which we are planning to do anyway) we can sign up. The monthly package includes the little portable modem that we connect it to our high speed internet connection in Australia and then it gives us a U.S number for friends and family to call (so they don't have to pay international rates), and for us to call to them (like we're calling within the U.S.) for free, as well as free calls to many other countries. Well, not free, but included in the monthly fee you get unlimited world coverage to 60 countries. Customer service for Vonage says no problem, but just thought I'd check and see if anyone here has used Vonage over there in Oz, or has any suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## jayde (Jun 2, 2009)

We took our magic jack, it worked great and makes it very easy to stay in touch with everyone. As it plugs into the USB port no need for adapters or anything, just plug a phone in if you dont like using a softphone.

good luck


----------



## chandar2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

*DO NOT USE VONAGE... better use calling cards...*

I recently got vonage thinking like everyone else as a very good deal. BUT AS USUAL IT IS NOT. Even though Vonage advertise as unlimited calling, vonage has USAGE LIMIT of 3000 minutes per month which is ridulous. this mean we can use only one and half hours a day. 
I got an email from them saying either to reduce my usage or i will be automatically changed to power user plan for $50 per month (charged per minute rate if exceeds 3000 min) or i can disconnect the service. My wife was using it most of the time bcoz she will be alone when i am at work. When i tried to call customer care they asked me to talk to usage department (open mon-fri 9am to 5pm est). I am trying to reach them for more than 2 weeks but no one answers and directly goes to voice message.
If it is advertised as unlimited local and international it should be 24 hours a day (like unlimited weekend mins in mobile). Their Terms of Service says it should not exceed more than normal average usage. who knows what is the normal usage??? they can change this as they need. THIS IS REAL FRAUD. if i have some option of complaining about this somewhere i will do that.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

chandar2010 said:


> I recently got vonage thinking like everyone else as a very good deal. BUT AS USUAL IT IS NOT. Even though Vonage advertise as unlimited calling, vonage has USAGE LIMIT of 3000 minutes per month which is ridulous. this mean we can use only one and half hours a day.
> I got an email from them saying either to reduce my usage or i will be automatically changed to power user plan for $50 per month (charged per minute rate if exceeds 3000 min) or i can disconnect the service. My wife was using it most of the time bcoz she will be alone when i am at work. When i tried to call customer care they asked me to talk to usage department (open mon-fri 9am to 5pm est). I am trying to reach them for more than 2 weeks but no one answers and directly goes to voice message.
> If it is advertised as unlimited local and international it should be 24 hours a day (like unlimited weekend mins in mobile). Their Terms of Service says it should not exceed more than normal average usage. who knows what is the normal usage??? they can change this as they need. THIS IS REAL FRAUD. if i have some option of complaining about this somewhere i will do that.



Best US-based VOIP provider is callcentric.


----------

